# Show us your... Custom WNs!!!



## NuKe

I was inspired to start this thread after Poppy's nappy for our wedding arrived this morning!! Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111508.jpg


----------



## sausages

Oh my goodness me, that's proper cute!!! I can't afford a WN right now, but i am definitely going to get one. I'll probably wait until DS is crawling/walking first so that people will get to see the bum. :lol:


----------



## SBB

That's amazing! I don't have any WNs but great thread :) 

I assume she'll be wearing it on the day?! 

x x x


----------



## NuKe

of course!! I do have a dress for her but every time I put it on her she screams! So if that happens on the day, I'm gonna put her in her converse, rainbow babylegs, the nappy and a rainbow tshirt!


----------



## NuKe

see? :dohh:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111500.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

ooooookay - this could geta little bit picture heavy so here is a pic of my stash - and the one WN I have bought since that pic was taken.
I have pics of all the nappies being worn if anyone has any requests of how they look on!!

fronts
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/184986_496692001454_646376454_6368978_6060626_n.jpg

backs
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181954_496692211454_646376454_6368988_261211_n.jpg

the one that arrived to late to be included in the group shot
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190327_10150089386146455_646376454_6423972_950404_n.jpg


----------



## Kess

Aaw, such a pretty dress and a pretty baby, shame about her reaction! lol

That nappy is very cool though. I have plans for so many WNs, but I can't justify any until Bubs is at least born lol. Then I can start with one and see how we get along - they're too expensive to risk not working for us!


----------



## Kess

OMG, I want the Ooga Booga one, the bees one and the gecko one, Binxyboo! Gorgeous!


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Nuke! Thats so cute! I wnated one like that for our wedding next year, I saw on the WN site they had a just married car embroidery!! :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

i didnt see that!! and i was waiting for binxy to come on with her masses of wns! jealous much?! yes i am.


----------



## SBB

the dress is fab! the photo is priceless, she'll think that's hilarious when she's older! 

binxy that's a mega stash!! 

x x x


----------



## Janidog

mine should be arriving next week :happydance:


----------



## bubbles

NuKe said:


> I was inspired to start this thread after Poppy's nappy for our wedding arrived this morning!! Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111508.jpg

I saw this on the WN FB page :cloud9: I was the one who suggested the swing back dress, Etsy have a few :thumbup:


----------



## nervouspains

Gorgeous Nuke!

I know, Binxy and Kota have the best Wn stash ever lol xx


----------



## Jetters

Nuke I LOVE the nappy and the dress!!!!!!!!! Awesome! Off to take pics of mine now. We only have 4 now, but during his life I have had 14 other custom WNs :blush: shame they don't actually work very well for us and I had to sell them all :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Here they all are! I'll have to remove them in a few days though cos I don't like his full name being visible on the internetz *paranoid* :blush:



These are in his memory box now. 
A medium WNSS we got in a halloween swap on another forum (with matching t-shirt, soooo cute!), his first small WN, and his medium WNSS. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/DSCF8005.jpg



These are the 4 we use now:
Giraffe WNSS, WNOS that matches one we got for Lliena's Avalon (but hers is hot pink and K's is sky blue!!), his first ever custom WN that was a pressie from Rachel_C and says 'real men wear pink', and another WNOS that was a christmas pressie from Lliena <3
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v462/yasbayat/DSCF80072.jpg


----------



## mommy43

heres one lot ive a few more now though :blush:
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0365.jpg
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0364.jpg
also have 
giesha
mummys little cupcake
white with red hearts on
black with gold stars om
& 
monkey
flowerchild on the way to me:)


----------



## kate.m.

soooooo jealous!! Just finished buying a full time stash of practical nappies... i think this means i now get to leisurely buy lots of WNs!! We only have one & its the only pocket nappy that actually work for us! Will post a pic 2moz!


----------



## kawaiigirl

NuKe the nappy and dress are lovely! She's gonna look gorgeous no matter what she wears!!


----------



## binxyboo

Jetters said:


> Nuke I LOVE the nappy and the dress!!!!!!!!! Awesome! Off to take pics of mine now. We only have 4 now, but during his life I have had 14 other custom WNs :blush: shame they don't actually work very well for us and I had to sell them all :dohh:

Some of them are in my stash now


----------



## flubdub

Well, mine doesn't have any embroidery on it or anything, but I guess it's still custom, because I _did_ choose exactly how I wanted it to be, and they DID make it for me, and, well, I want it to be :smug:

This is our _custom_ WNNN :mrgreen:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/4e58a3d7.jpg


----------



## NuKe

I LOVE the huckleberry minkee! i have it as the front top bit on a border cut custom i have!


----------



## flubdub

I think I may buy it as a day nappy tbh that doesn't need covering. I'm a sucker for purple!


----------



## pinkie77

Phoebe only has one wn atm but another 5 on order! And 7 in my shopping basket :blush:, gonna have to stay there for a while though cos lots of birthdays coming up

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/aef8f01e.jpg


----------



## jessabella

ill have to take new photos tommorrow :blush: have so many new ones


----------



## jessabella

pinkie77 said:


> Phoebe only has one wn atm but another 5 on order! And 7 in my shopping basket :blush:, gonna have to stay there for a while though cos lots of birthdays coming up
> 
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/aef8f01e.jpg

cuteeeeeee:cloud9:


----------



## pinkie77

jessabella said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe only has one wn atm but another 5 on order! And 7 in my shopping basket :blush:, gonna have to stay there for a while though cos lots of birthdays coming up
> 
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/aef8f01e.jpg
> 
> cuteeeeeee:cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks Jessa! How many do you have now? Looking forward to seeing photos though I'll probably be really jealous lol


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas has four atm (and waiting on one preloved!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/IMGP0773.jpg

First one was his first ever WN :cloud9: He wouldn't even get one arse cheek in now!
The red one was preloved, the Rudolph one was a gift from his Dad (it's supposed to say 'Merry Christmas Lucas' but he didn't realise how big the embroidery was and it didn't turn out too well). And the last one was a Christmas present from me, it says 'Bruce Lucas - Ninja in Training'. Bruce Lucas is his nickname as given to him by his uncle! Bit of a 'in joke' :haha:

LOVE the wedding nappy though, what a good idea! And the dress is goooorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## modo

Here are some of Bobby's :mrgreen: 

This one is the first custom and I messed it up because it's obviously a fitted. I got this soon after we started cloth diapering :lol: 
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0667.jpg

I love these. The one of the left says "Bobby Cutie little Monkey" and the other "Mommy and Daddy Love Bobby"
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0670.jpg

Here is one he is wearing right now. Orca has been his nickname since he was a newborn :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0676.jpg

This one is our newest custom which he will wear on his birthday. It says Bobby is 1 today :D
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0671.jpg

I have one in the dryer which I'll add.


----------



## NuKe

awww modo those are soooooo cute! i really love the birthday one! the next one I'm getting will have an ice lolly on it and "the popsicle" as that has been Poppy's nickname since before she was born!!


----------



## modo

Popsicle - - I love it :D You should post a pic here when you get it done!


----------



## jessabella

pinkie77 said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe only has one wn atm but another 5 on order! And 7 in my shopping basket :blush:, gonna have to stay there for a while though cos lots of birthdays coming up
> 
> https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/aef8f01e.jpg
> 
> cuteeeeeee:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jessa! How many do you have now? Looking forward to seeing photos though I'll probably be really jealous lolClick to expand...

loads haha! 19 or so


----------



## Eala

I need to take proper pics of mine :rofl: Our custom was prezzie from AG for Roo's first birthday :) It's grape aid gelato minkee front, lilac minkee back (halfway cut) with the "+1 of awesome" D20 dice embroidery :) And her name :) Super cute when you're as geeky as me :rofl:


----------



## modo

Here is the one that was in the dryer:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0678.jpg


----------



## pinkie77

Love the photos! Phoebes nickname is Weeble, do you think it'd be cruel to put that on a nappy?

Jetters, I forgot to say last night, I love your son's name


----------



## Eala

Aww Modo, that polar bear one is way too cute :D It looks fantastic with the border cut :D


----------



## modo

It's one of my favourites :D the only aplix I didn't sell off as it has his name on it. Unfortunatly he seems to undo it quite easily :(


----------



## modo

Pinkie nothing wrong with putting her nickname on the nappy! 

Jetters loves Kia's name too! Just a guess but is it Persian?


----------



## Eala

Yah, I only have one aplix nappy left, and it lives on one of Roo's teddy bears :rofl: I kept it for sentimentality - the last of the first stash of Ebay cheapies we bought when she was tiny :cloud9:


----------



## modo

That's so cute it lives on a Teddy :cloud9: Thats a great idea! I think I will put that nappy on one of his teddies as well :mrgreen:


----------



## Eala

Teddies are great nappy keepers ;) I'll try and remember to take a pic :rofl:


----------



## modo

I did it and frankly the Teddy looks adorable :lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww I love your photos everyone! I haven't got any :blush: I keep going to get one, get put off by the website and can't decide on which one and give up! I always miss the preloved ones as I'm too slow lol.


----------



## Jetters

Aw thanks :D yes his name is persian... we wanted one that could be easily shortened/pronounced in English (good job since nobody in his dads family can pronounce his name :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:) x


----------



## flubdub

Damn you Nuke!! Starting this pretty thread!! I spent about two hours today on WN and spent a small fortune on a new nappy! :dohh:


----------



## jessabella

new photo taken tonight..but one WNNN has gone missing..I think tis on the line as just plain white and I told hubby to put all WN on the floor for me..and since it was white he probably didnt think it was a 'pretty' hahaha.
Then he saw this photo and said ' you have a spot missing...you need to order another one to fill the empty space' OK DONE!

PS..THIS TIME IVE POSTED IN THE RIGHT PLACE:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







updatedwn.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Eala

Jessa, that's an impressive stash :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

Eala said:


> Jessa, that's an impressive stash :rofl:

I dont have a Nappy Addiction..I HAVE A WEE NOTION ADDICTION!:blush:


----------



## flubdub

jessabella said:


> new photo taken tonight..but one WNNN has gone missing..I think tis on the line as just plain white and I told hubby to put all WN on the floor for me..and since it was white he probably didnt think it was a 'pretty' hahaha.
> Then he saw this photo and said ' you have a spot missing...you need to order another one to fill the empty space' OK DONE!
> 
> PS..THIS TIME IVE POSTED IN THE RIGHT PLACE:dohh:

Your OH knows which all of your WN are? My OHs knowledge stops at Flips lol


----------



## Kota

Lovely WN's! My stash of them has considerably shrunk as P decided to change shape, and the OS pockets I had started being all wrong. and I had about 6 of them. :( so they got sold off and we're down to 1xWNNN, and 1x med AI2 and 2x Large, (1xpocket, 1xAI2) Must really get on the WN site and order another one. :lol:


----------



## jessabella

flubdub said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> new photo taken tonight..but one WNNN has gone missing..I think tis on the line as just plain white and I told hubby to put all WN on the floor for me..and since it was white he probably didnt think it was a 'pretty' hahaha.
> Then he saw this photo and said ' you have a spot missing...you need to order another one to fill the empty space' OK DONE!
> 
> PS..THIS TIME IVE POSTED IN THE RIGHT PLACE:dohh:
> 
> Your OH knows which all of your WN are? My OHs knowledge stops at Flips lolClick to expand...

yeah I must admite he is pretty amazing in most areas..
with the nappies he sat down one day and had a good look at them all..asked loads of questions and then watched videos on youtube so that he could have it all down..to be fair ..he only knows his WN, BG, ISSY Bear, and Flips...and thats because they have a tag on them:haha:
But at the moment those are pretty much all the ones we have in our stash and WN are what we use on a daily basis so its been made pretty simple for him!!


----------



## NuKe

I think I might go order a small... :haha:


----------



## Blob

Awww that's so sweet he knows so much :)

Oooooh you have to order or wait now for this discount code next week ;) going to buy two more I think. One that has 'born at home' on the back and not sure about the other one yet.


----------



## mandarhino

My current stash of WNs. 5 WNNNs, 2 WNOS and 2 WNNNs. I've got a couple more in the house but will be selling them shortly. Excuse the rubbish camera phone picture. 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stash%20picture/IMAG0159.jpg


----------



## NuKe

Blob said:


> Awww that's so sweet he knows so much :)
> 
> Oooooh you have to order or wait now for this discount code next week ;) going to buy two more I think. One that has 'born at home' on the back and not sure about the other one yet.

WHAT DISCOUNT CODE???!!!?!?!?! :wohoo:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: 


> PLEASE NOTE - We are hoping to put a special offer on the shop on Monday morning for RNW :) This will mean that orders placed using the special offer may take 2-4 weeks instead of the usual 2-3. ALSO it will be highly unlikely that we will be able make any of those orders by a certain date. SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING MADE BY A CERTAIN DATE PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR ORDERS IN BEFORE MONDAY!!!!! :)

So not discount :blush:


----------



## NuKe

I wonder what the offer is though??


----------



## Blob

Something good I hope...free embroidery would be amazing :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

oooo that sounds good too..free embrodiery


----------



## NuKe

I'd go freaking nuts if there's free embroidery!! Is it in 2 days or next monday??


----------



## Kota

it will be for Real Nappy Week next week I assume, I'm waiting to find out what it is before I order... Not that I should be ordering anything. Eeek!


----------



## Jetters

Last year it was 10% off everything except wnnns...


----------



## Kota

well thats crappola, I've got a WNNN sitting in my basket all ready to go!


----------



## flubdub

Crappola :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

10% off would be niiiiiiiiiceeeeee


----------



## jessabella

10% isnt that much :blush:


----------



## flubdub

^no it's not really.


----------



## Jetters

ok, so it is 10% again:

Adding the code when you checkout will give you 10% off the following items:

Fairy Hammocks
Dribble Bibs
Pocket Nappies and Inserts
AI2&#8217;s and Inserts
EMBROIDERY


----------



## Rebaby

Our latest WN additions :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25256.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25257.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25255.jpg

I'm so in love with them. Even Toby has been picking the NN up and stroking it against his face and saying "Awww" :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

I just ordered one with F's name on it, have been thinking about it for ages and thought why not if its 10% off :D
Also LOVING the Jungle NN!!


----------



## flubdub

Wow that jungle one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Blob

It's not a hge amount but it's enough to justify buying one :haha:


----------



## Kess

Jetters said:


> ok, so it is 10% again:
> 
> Adding the code when you checkout will give you 10% off the following items:
> 
> Fairy Hammocks
> Dribble Bibs
> Pocket Nappies and Inserts
> AI2s and Inserts
> EMBROIDERY

What code?? I've gone back through the thread and can't find it! I want pretty nappies! Even though DH has picked up on the fact I may not be being as... _strict_ with how many nappies we need for Dinky as I could be, and has told me off. But but but my average spend per nappy is only around £8 odd, since I've been buying preloved and on special offers. Anyone know how soon a sized WN should fit him?


----------



## NuKe

depends on his size! I ordered one for my cousin's baby girl last week and when it arrived it did look tiny (as I have only ever bought M's and L's), but realistically I think it would still be quite big on a newborn! i can't remember the weight range on a small, I know it goes up to 16lbs... think it starts at 8lbs??


----------



## Jetters

Smalls (with velcro) were a great fit on K when he was 7lbs. I hated the small WNSS though..


----------



## Kess

Jetters said:


> Smalls (with velcro) were a great fit on K when he was 7lbs. I hated the small WNSS though..

Why did you hate them?


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks, it's gorgeous isn't it?! :D



Jetters said:


> Smalls (with velcro) were a great fit on K when he was 7lbs. I hated the small WNSS though..

Do you mean the pocket nappies they sell in the "new baby" gift sets??? I can't see where else on the site you can buy sized nappies without them being side snap? (Unless it's just me being daft?!) :shrug:

I really fancy those but don't need the whole kit, i just want the nappies :haha: Especially because they're applix fastening and OH gets on infinitely better with those rather than snaps!


----------



## Kota

I love that jungle NN and wrap! I've been looking at that print trying to decide if it has to much pink in it and would be to girly, but it looks great done up.


----------



## Jetters

Rebaby said:


> Thanks, it's gorgeous isn't it?! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Smalls (with velcro) were a great fit on K when he was 7lbs. I hated the small WNSS though..
> 
> Do you mean the pocket nappies they sell in the "new baby" gift sets??? I can't see where else on the site you can buy sized nappies without them being side snap? (Unless it's just me being daft?!) :shrug:
> 
> I really fancy those but don't need the whole kit, i just want the nappies :haha: Especially because they're applix fastening and OH gets on infinitely better with those rather than snaps!Click to expand...


Yeah if you email them they sell you just the nappy without the kit :thumbup:

The small WNSS dug in his hips, and looked weird and gappy on the belly, they just didn't fit right ever. Shame cos I wasted £30 on a custom :wacko: but the small aplix ones were amazing, I had 6 of them :happydance:


----------



## Rebaby

Jetters said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's gorgeous isn't it?! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Smalls (with velcro) were a great fit on K when he was 7lbs. I hated the small WNSS though..
> 
> Do you mean the pocket nappies they sell in the "new baby" gift sets??? I can't see where else on the site you can buy sized nappies without them being side snap? (Unless it's just me being daft?!) :shrug:
> 
> I really fancy those but don't need the whole kit, i just want the nappies :haha: Especially because they're applix fastening and OH gets on infinitely better with those rather than snaps!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah if you email them they sell you just the nappy without the kit :thumbup:
> 
> The small WNSS dug in his hips, and looked weird and gappy on the belly, they just didn't fit right ever. Shame cos I wasted £30 on a custom :wacko: but the small aplix ones were amazing, I had 6 of them :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah thanks for that, i didn't realise you could just get the nappy :D That's awesome. I guess i know where my next pay cheque is heading...:haha:


----------



## Janidog

My WN has just arrived :happydance:

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229399_10150181755774072_587169071_7116741_6955473_s.jpg


----------



## Kota

I'm so looking forward to my WN delivery. 3 custom nappies and a custom wrap. One of the nappies with a brand new embroidery made specially for me! :D Very excited!


----------



## Blob

Oooooh so jealous Kota :sulk: and here i was feeling guilty for ONE!!!

Jandog :thumbup: can't quite read it all but looks cuuuuute

Well I just ordered a nappy saying 'born at home' then added a load more to it AND got a matching t shirt :cloud9: cannot flipping wait. I'm so proud of having her at home and just thinking about her birth gives me butterflies heehee so having this nappy is so very very special for me.


----------



## Kota

:haha: just don't tell my OH thats what I've got coming. My order cost me £130. (there was a hooded towel in there as well) I'm on serious self imposed nappy ban now. 

However I've discovered how to hide PP payments from the transactions list. so ~I think i'm safe.


----------



## NuKe

Blob said:


> Oooooh so jealous Kota :sulk: and here i was feeling guilty for ONE!!!
> 
> Jandog :thumbup: can't quite read it all but looks cuuuuute
> 
> Well I just ordered a nappy saying 'born at home' then added a load more to it AND got a matching t shirt :cloud9: cannot flipping wait. I'm so proud of having her at home and just thinking about her birth gives me butterflies heehee so having this nappy is so very very special for me.

i sooo hope i get my home birth! if i do im gonna be ordering one with the tree and that saying on it the next day! :haha:


----------



## Janidog

Blob said:


> Oooooh so jealous Kota :sulk: and here i was feeling guilty for ONE!!!
> 
> Jandog :thumbup: *can't quite read it all but looks cuuuuute*
> 
> Well I just ordered a nappy saying 'born at home' then added a load more to it AND got a matching t shirt :cloud9: cannot flipping wait. I'm so proud of having her at home and just thinking about her birth gives me butterflies heehee so having this nappy is so very very special for me.

It says 'Thats Mr octopus to you' Lo has a thing for his orange octopus bath toy 

I was having a home birth but unfortunately i had the birth that i didn't want, but should have put on the nappy 'Born via the sunroof' :rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

Hope you get your homebirth nuke, mine was fantastic, I loved it. I've got a born at home nappy in my basket and I'm going to have her name and date of birth on it. I can't decide on what colour nappy to have though. I think its between palest green and huckleberry


----------



## mummyclo

pinkie77 said:


> Hope you get your homebirth nuke, mine was fantastic, I loved it. I've got a born at home nappy in my basket and I'm going to have her name and date of birth on it. I can't decide on what colour nappy to have though. I think its between palest green and huckleberry

I love, love , love huckleberry!! :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

mummyclo said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get your homebirth nuke, mine was fantastic, I loved it. I've got a born at home nappy in my basket and I'm going to have her name and date of birth on it. I can't decide on what colour nappy to have though. I think its between palest green and huckleberry
> 
> I love, love , love huckleberry!! :haha:Click to expand...

I love huckleberry too but the palest green is so pretty! I don't like having to choose *grump*


----------



## Elphaba

Can you do the two colour one, so it's pale green on the front and huckleberry on the back or something?


----------



## Blob

pinkie77 said:


> Hope you get your homebirth nuke, mine was fantastic, I loved it. I've got a born at home nappy in my basket and I'm going to have her name and date of birth on it. I can't decide on what colour nappy to have though. I think its between palest green and huckleberry


I wanted her name too but I think it would be too much? I got her date of birth though :) I got mine in three colours I got it in pink and cream just because I wanted the main focus on the embroidery? I added a little butterfly on the front :cloud9:

Nuke really hope you get yours ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

I don't understand how I make a custom on weenotions... (i could just be being stupid though :()


----------



## Janidog

cherryglitter said:


> I don't understand how I make a custom on weenotions... (i could just be being stupid though :()

Nope you're not stupid - i had to phone henny (my sister) to talk me through how to order one


----------



## NuKe

cherryglitter said:


> I don't understand how I make a custom on weenotions... (i could just be being stupid though :()

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=27&chapter=0 :flower:


----------



## Blob

It is soooo confusing it takes practice :haha:


----------



## henny

Janidog said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh so jealous Kota :sulk: and here i was feeling guilty for ONE!!!
> 
> Jandog :thumbup: *can't quite read it all but looks cuuuuute*
> 
> Well I just ordered a nappy saying 'born at home' then added a load more to it AND got a matching t shirt :cloud9: cannot flipping wait. I'm so proud of having her at home and just thinking about her birth gives me butterflies heehee so having this nappy is so very very special for me.
> 
> It says 'Thats Mr octopus to you' Lo has a thing for his orange octopus bath toy
> 
> I was having a home birth but unfortunately i had the birth that i didn't want, but should have put on the nappy *'Born via the sunroof*' :rofl:Click to expand...

 :haha: that would be cool!

How's the gorgeous nappy?


----------



## Janidog

henny said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh so jealous Kota :sulk: and here i was feeling guilty for ONE!!!
> 
> Jandog :thumbup: *can't quite read it all but looks cuuuuute*
> 
> Well I just ordered a nappy saying 'born at home' then added a load more to it AND got a matching t shirt :cloud9: cannot flipping wait. I'm so proud of having her at home and just thinking about her birth gives me butterflies heehee so having this nappy is so very very special for me.
> 
> It says 'Thats Mr octopus to you' Lo has a thing for his orange octopus bath toy
> 
> I was having a home birth but unfortunately i had the birth that i didn't want, but should have put on the nappy *'Born via the sunroof*' :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that would be cool!
> 
> How's the gorgeous nappy?Click to expand...

We will be trying it tomorrow as I didn't want him to use it at nursery, thankfully I didn't cause he did an explosive poo there :haha: x


----------



## pinkie77

Elphaba said:


> Can you do the two colour one, so it's pale green on the front and huckleberry on the back or something?

:dohh: now why didn't I think of that? Good idea!


----------



## cherryglitter

Thanks for the link Nukeeeey! :flower:
xx


----------



## NuKe

ur v welcome :D


----------



## Kota

Blob said:


> It is soooo confusing it takes practice :haha:


I still sometimes wish I never figured it out.... It becomes way to easy to order once you actually know what you're doing! :wacko:


----------



## Blob

Teehee I know what you mean at first my nappies were plain now it takes me hours to pick new colours in the embroidery etc :haha:


----------



## NuKe

ditto, i usually start with wbout 5 different nappies and 10 embroideries in my basket and gradually whittle it down :haha:


----------



## jessabella

^^me too! hahah


----------



## pinkie77

I've checked out my basket - and my last order hasn't even come yet :blush:

At least *most* of it was paid with eBay earnings so it doesn't feel like I've spent real money iykwim - and I had to take advantage of rnw discount, didnt I?


----------



## Blob

Yip ha ha ha I've been selling nappies to fund mine :wacko:


----------



## violetsky

Using the excuse of 10% off, I've ordered 8 customs. *blushes* Haven't broken the news to DH yet either...


----------



## Kota

I'm about to order another custom, unfortunately I'll miss out on the 10% as I had to get a special embroidery sorted first. Oh well.... It will be worth every penny. :)


----------



## pinkie77

Oooooh my nappies are on Facebook!!!


----------



## jessabella

^^ I love the new photo in youre avi..cute cute cute


----------



## Blob

Oooooh pinkie which ones were yours???


----------



## pinkie77

jessabella said:


> ^^ I love the new photo in youre avi..cute cute cute

If thats me, thanks Hun x 



Blob said:


> Oooooh pinkie which ones were yours???

The first five (from the left) in the latest photo :blush: That was quite quick, I ordered them 2 weeks ago tomorrow!


----------



## Blob

:thumbup: cuuuuuuute am jealous


----------



## NuKe

sooooo cute!! i LOVE the tropical flowers one!


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks blob and nuke, can't wait til I can take some action shots lol

Is it really sad I'm considering a custom nappy for carnival this year?


----------



## NuKe

not at all!! how could you possibly let your bubba go to carnival without a lovely custom wn?!?! that's unthinkable!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

Hehe thanks nuke! I think I need someone to put me on a nappy ban :blush:


----------



## NuKe

do what i do... spend ALL your money :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Eeek I get to a point and think shhhiiiiiittt

Last month I got a rediculous amount of nappies and I'm soooooo tempted for another bright star one :cry:


----------



## NuKe

sometimes I get to the point where I wonder if ill be able to pay my rent.... but i always can. shame, i could do with being taught a lesson :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

NuKe said:


> sometimes I get to the point where I wonder if ill be able to pay my rent.... but i always can. shame, i could do with being taught a lesson :rofl:

I'm like that too....i have council tax to pay soon so i have to leave £115 in my bank, no more nappies for me for a week or so :(


----------



## pinkie77

Tbf this is the first real splurge for me, it's been mostly preloved nappies til now, other than the flips I bought to start off. And I'm using sd inserts in my pockets so they've been worth it. This lot of nappies didn't really cost me much anyway cos it's from my eBay earnings :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: I think like that... if I spend paypal money, it's not 'real' money :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY! F's WN is on Facebook.... should be sent out today! Thats made me a bit happier :D


----------



## NuKe

:wohoo:


----------



## pinkie77

I missed my fluffy post :( got to wait til tomorrow morning now :(. Why do rm always try to deliver stuff to me at school run time? The van actually went past me :brat:

But yay for freddie's fluff!


----------



## Blob

:lol: see I think my hairband love is battling with my nappy love so I am being a bit better :haha:


----------



## flubdub

I got an email saying ours was sent yesterday, so was really hoping it would come today, but it didn't. I never thought about checking their pages!!!


----------



## flubdub

Oh wow it's on their FB!!!!!
wish I hadn't looked now, it's ruined the surprise! :rofl:


----------



## pinkie77

Ooh which ones yours flubadub?

I got mine today, my lovely friend drove me to the sorting office to pick them up :happydance: They're on the radiator now, will get some photos tomorrow. And she was really impressed with fi's fluff too, think I might have a convert on my hands!


----------



## NuKe

flubdub said:


> Oh wow it's on their FB!!!!!
> wish I hadn't looked now, it's ruined the surprise! :rofl:

i try not to look as well!!!


----------



## flubdub

pinkie77 said:


> Ooh which ones yours flubadub?
> 
> I got mine today, my lovely friend drove me to the sorting office to pick them up :happydance: They're on the radiator now, will get some photos tomorrow. And she was really impressed with fi's fluff too, think I might have a convert on my hands!

Mine is the purple one at the bottom :D OH is currently scrolling through al WNs pics helping me decide on what to get next!!
 



Attached Files:







249550_10150258078406095_159755886094_8935944_3589954_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NuKe

cute!!


----------



## pinkie77

flubdub said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh which ones yours flubadub?
> 
> I got mine today, my lovely friend drove me to the sorting office to pick them up :happydance: They're on the radiator now, will get some photos tomorrow. And she was really impressed with fi's fluff too, think I might have a convert on my hands!
> 
> Mine is the purple one at the bottom :D OH is currently scrolling through al WNs pics helping me decide on what to get next!!Click to expand...

Aww a little monster! I think nappies is one area that boys have as much choice as girls!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh lucky lucky I flipping cannot wait for mine but since I only just ordered going to be ages :cry:


----------



## flubdub

Im sure I ordered mine less than two weeks ago.


----------



## pinkie77

I ordered mine on the 11th, so they took 2 weeks exactly! I'm hoping that means I won't have to wait too long for my next order!


----------



## pinkie77

Phoebes new nappies

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/127aee63.jpg

And the first one on her bum today

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/00109bdb.jpg

I've just realised she matches my bed!


----------



## NuKe

awwwwww those are ADORABLE!!! hahaha ur right about the bed!!

i think my fave is the one with her name and the hearts


----------



## flubdub

I love that dragon one!!!


----------



## mummyclo

flubdub said:


> pinkie77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh which ones yours flubadub?
> 
> I got mine today, my lovely friend drove me to the sorting office to pick them up :happydance: They're on the radiator now, will get some photos tomorrow. And she was really impressed with fi's fluff too, think I might have a convert on my hands!
> 
> Mine is the purple one at the bottom :D OH is currently scrolling through al WNs pics helping me decide on what to get next!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Flub yours is next to mine!! How strange! :happydance:


----------



## pinkie77

Well, she's had 2 new nappies on today and pooed in both! I'm saving the others til my mum and dad come round later


----------



## Kota

Poop of approval! :lol:

I'm naughty, I just finished ordering 3 (or was it 4...??) WN's last week... and already have a cart with another 3 sitting in it just begging to be ordered... Although I think I'm going to have to sell something to justify it. :(


----------



## Blob

:lol: we used to buy clothes now we buy nappies.

I love the butterfly one :cloud9:


----------



## pinkie77

I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing that I don't have an oh to justify myself to!

I've only been able to buy nappies cos I've been selling on eBay! I bought a 2nd hand Xbox with a load of unsuitable games and after selling the games on (much to my sons disappointment) I was about £100 in profit! Now I've got to sell the small nappies to replace the games with age appropriate ones cos I'm a mean mummy who won't let my son play gta and gow and all the rest!


----------



## flubdub

mummyclo said:


> Flub yours is next to mine!! How strange! :happydance:

ooh I likey!!

Think I might get OH to make me one tonight :D
Does anyone know if you can choose something that isn't on their site? We'd really like one with a VW Campervan on it x


----------



## Kota

yep, if you find the embroidery somewhere else and give them a link, they can normally get it, they can also sometimes digitalize a picture. 
Email Suzanne and ask, she's amazing and will do what she can to help out. :)


----------



## pinkie77

I think I'll have to email Suzanne cos I want something with pompons or batons on for carnival!


----------



## flubdub

It came! The front looks massive on the pic, but it isn't really. 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/8726446f.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/a3442766.jpg


----------



## mommy43

my next custom is on FB so it wont be too long now:happydance:
im up to 25 now i think (but it would of been rude not to take them up on RNW offer dont you think:rofl:)

edit just counted its actually 26 now:oops:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww Flub its gorgeous...ours is in the wash so can't put a pic on yet. Will do one tomorrow though! :D


----------



## Blob

Awwwh flub loooove it love the colour!!! 

Oooommmggggg that's a lot of wns :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

Gorgeous flub, I think that's my favourite colour!


----------



## NuKe

soooooooooooooooooooooo cute flubby!!


----------



## Blob

I just love his hair :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Our most recent WN:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25865.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25867.jpg

In action so to speak!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25874.jpg


----------



## ellemonkey

Plain black cuddlesoft L WNNN, silver stars + name
 



Attached Files:







281349_10150330627436095_159755886094_9630267_744161_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## princess_bump

oh i love them all :D Just waiting on our first custom for Roo, we have a gift set from them for her and it's just gorgeous :happydance:


----------

